# Repair manual for Stihl 039?



## farkit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi there,
I think this has probably been covered before. I need to change the piston in my Stihl 039 - does anyone have a repair manual or guidance?

Any help much appreciated!

Bruce


----------



## BobL (Mar 1, 2010)

farkit said:


> Hi there,
> I think this has probably been covered before. I need to change the piston in my Stihl 039 - does anyone have a repair manual or guidance?
> 
> Any help much appreciated!
> ...



Hi Bruce, You might have better luck in the Chainsaw forum "Beg for manuals" sticky.


----------

